# Tough turkey hunt... bird numbers down...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Been a tough turkey hunt. Hunted all of my usual spots and there were turkeys there, but numbers are way down. It almost is never easy to kill a bird, but I've never had problems finding birds to play around with. This year has been different, tough to find birds, they aren't making much noise, and fresh turkey sign is rare. I've seen very few hens and lately, all I see is lone toms and jakes in groups of 2 or 3 birds. The other night it hit me that I better take the first good bird that gives an opportunity. We crossed over a ridge and were glassing a couple toms at about 3/4 of a mile away. As we tried walking down the ridge to move over to their canyon, they started running and didn't stop. They have amazing eyesight.

It took almost 2 weeks, 7 outings, one missed shot, but finally got it done. This guy was fired up and just had to come for a closer look. Crazy intense as he gobbled several times in the last minutes before I shot him. He has been beat up pretty good, missing a couple tail feathers, missing half his beard, but decent spurs and weight for a mountain bird. 









2 days ago, this bird that a friend shot right next to the river decided to flop into the river after being shot doing the funky dying rabbit routine. With the thick brush and the high water, we just couldn't keep up with the bird as it tumbled down the canyon in the river. We finally ran out of light and the river was too high to be safe. The next morning with good light we found him about 1/4 mile below where he was shot tangled up in some roots. We never would have found him, but the water had dropped and about 6" of one wing was sticking out of the water. He weighed a lot being waterlogged all night. Looking forward to see what he looks like when he dries out and yes that is the best pic of the bird, he was in tough shape, but will eat just fine.









Even with the tough hunt, there is nothing better than being in the woods in spring. The mountains are beautiful with all of the green meadows and the sounds of a turkey gobble in the distant. Can't wait for next year already.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Congrats! I am trying my hand at turkey for the first time this year. Not expecting success, but I'll be happy if I see a bird.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great birds! I always enjoy hearing success stories and how hunts play out for everyone.
I had a different experience with numbers in the areas I go. I saw good numbers of birds this year. I took a nice tom (9.5in beard, 1.25in spurs) first crack of light opening morning, and my dad shot one just slightly smaller the very next day in the same area. Watched about 45 birds fly off the roost the second morning and land about 65 yards up the hill from us. must have been 12-15 of those birds strutting as soon as they hit the ground. We did draw tags for the early hunt so that definitely helped, but in 9 years we've hunted the area its probably the best numbers we've seen on the mountain.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Way to go Toasty!

Glad you recovered the river bird!


----------

